# Fish gasping for oxygen HELP



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all

My nitrite and ammonia are zero, PH 6.5 temp 28c and did a water change last night 35-40% but water is still cloudy and fish are gasping for oxygen, i have 2 externals and a 12lhp powerhead i think there is pleanty oxygen, i have never had the gasping problem before, dont know wots gone wrong.

Please help.

kane


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Water change, and Keep doing it, Add Aquarium salt, Make sure to use enough water conditioner


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Whats your NitrATE reading? maybe its high. Why is your water cloudy? Hows your surface agatation? water movement is one thing but if the surface isn't getting alot of agatation its not goign to do wanything. you might try adding an airstone to be sure you are reaching at least minimal o2 levels. 
how long has the tank been set up?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi kane havent seen you around in a while. If the water is cloudy due to a bacteria bloom it may be robbing your tank of oxygen. Put a powerhead up by the water line for maximum oxygenation. To be on the safe side add a tablespoon or 2 of pre-dissolved salt also. Your pH is 6.5 now, was it higher recently possibly causing acid burn on the gills ???


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi DR G good to hear from you, i have been very busy with fam and stuff, have not posted but have been trying to keep up to speed with wots been happening on the forum,

Have listened and took note of all advice, i had already added an air pump, did salt yesterday, one of my externals is above water level have moved my other so its breaking surface and i have also moved the power head to the water line and all seems to have helped the fish are not gasping anymore,

Thank you for all ur helpful advice:clapping: If i ever need help i know i will get it from this forum, i have never been let down









Oh the ph is alway around 6.5-7and nitrate 0.3 so very low just above zero.

Question: why do we get bacteria bloom? and how can we avoid it happening?

Thanx

kane


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh forgot to mention the gasping did start 2 days after i had treated the tank with finrot and antifungal treatment, i added some new fish to the tank and these developed fin rot.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

You gotta watch mixing chemicals you haven't mixed together before. Ive had problems with certain chemicals at the same time before, Not the ones you mixed too by the way.(If you haven't ever mixed those chemicals together)


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

As mentioned bacteria blooms will do exactly that.....Extra surface agitation is a good first step...Good to hear your fish are doing better btw.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

adding new fish to a tank can definately cause a slight bloom. glad they are doing better.... Jerry


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

get a air stone asap!! i went through this with my baby reds, as soon as i added a aire stone they stoped with there gaspinf at the top of the watter, they all do it like follow the leader right? with just there mouths out of watter, do nothing else but go to the top and gasp, water change and a air stone should fix it!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi all

Thanx for all ur help









The water is still cloudy as you said a few more water changes and time will clear it up, i will leave the airstone in there until all is clear but the important thing is the fish are back to normal phew!

The water surface is getting good movement, I think going forwards all will be ok.

tank again

kane


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

glad ur fish are doing better!!


----------

